# To everyone complaining about the rates.. Do you think this is Ubers plan?I



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

I personally think Ubers plan is to be regulated and force cities to regulate them by dropping prices so low that eventually the drivers all go and flip out until the government is FORCED to regulate them and set prices. Anyone else?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Not sure, but I believe if uber is not regulated it will die. Im convined uber has gone beyond the point of no return already, I think travis knows hes fubar'd it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> I personally think Ubers plan is to be regulated and force cities to regulate them by dropping prices so low that eventually the drivers all go and flip out until the government is FORCED to regulate them and set prices. Anyone else?


Yes I do think that will happen, but I did not wish to be the one to say it first.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> Not sure, but I believe if uber is not regulated it will die. Im convined uber has gone beyond the point of no return already, I think travis knows hes fubar'd it.


Considered that.. That maybe Uber just messed up and who knows Lyft may go "nuclear" as they supposedly said and are forcing Uber to drop prices across the board but I think they're gonna force governments to protect their people/drivers and regulate Uber.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, if you consider this, as soon as uber raise their rates to an acceptable level, (not saying they will but if they want to maintain the quality of the service, theyre going to have to), there will be another massive influx of drivers, over saturating the market even more.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> Well, if you consider this, as soon as uber raise their rates to an acceptable level, (not saying they will but if they want to maintain the quality of the service, theyre going to have to), there will be another massive influx of drivers, over saturating the market even more.


Which is exactly what Uber wants.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Agreed. So it would follow that drivers would have to wait longer between pings, effectively negating the benefit of any rate rise. Also hourly guarantees would dissappear.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> Agreed. So it would follow that drivers would have to wait longer between pings, effectively negating the benefit of any rate rise. Also hourly guarantees would dissappear.


Again. Exactly what Uber wants lol.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Althoughthey may regulate the amount of cars uber can utilize. Regulation would certainly drive the cost up.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Althoughthey may regulate the amount of cars uber can utilize. Regulation would certainly drive the cost up.


true. The cost of compliance with city/ state regulations and laws would certainly make part-timers think twice


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber has way too many drivers all in a mad rush like there is gold in this business. Efficient markets dictate to balance a supply demand imbalance by playing with the prices of goods. Just like the surge pricing. Too many drivers, rates go down. Too few, we have surge. Permanently too many drivers, cut rates until we have An equilibrium.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber has way too many drivers all in a mad rush like there is gold in this business. Efficient markets dictate to balance a supply demand imbalance by playing with the prices of goods. Just like the surge pricing. Too many drivers, rates go down. Too less, we have surge. Permanently too many drivers, cut rates until we have An equilibrium.


So rates will stay low as any increase may cause to many drivers again


----------



## buber (Nov 3, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber has way too many drivers all in a mad rush like there is gold in this business. Efficient markets dictate to balance a supply demand imbalance by playing with the prices of goods. Just like the surge pricing. Too many drivers, rates go down. Too few, we have surge. Permanently too many drivers, cut rates until we have An equilibrium.


So why have rate cuts but continue to run the craigslist and radio ads at the same time?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

buber said:


> So why have rate cuts but continue to run the craigslist and radio ads at the same time?


What is the marginal cost of adding more drivers in comparison to how much Uber can make from them? There lies the answer. Clearly after 20 or so rides you are net positive to them. This is a speculation based on at which point they pay the referral fee.

Also, they might have bought that block a long time ago and will keep running ads until the block they paid for is used up.

To be able to cut rates even more is another plausible answer based on how Uber operates.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

If they cut rates in half again we will have 4x the customers, I'm voting for another rate cut.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

They probably have a hundred times the drivers they actually need and the head of their investment group decided this would be the best way to maximize profits. It's that simple.

Uber isn't so much of a company as it is an investment vehicle for the group.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Dont forget Travis wants to add 1 million drivers this year


----------



## S0n1a (Jan 2, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Dont forget Travis wants to add 1 million drivers this year


Impossible. ...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

S0n1a said:


> Impossible. ...


That what he has stated in the press. Obviously this is a world wide number. But yes another million.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

A thousand million!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> A thousand million!


Oops sorry 1 million will edit


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

buber said:


> So why have rate cuts but continue to run the craigslist and radio ads at the same time?


None of us know how many drivers either quit or are tossed off the application each month. It is possible that Fuber NEEDS to continuously run driver advertisements.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's okay we know what you meant, I'm just a dumb shit with nothing to do between pings. Btw pings are what I call masturbation sessions.


----------



## S0n1a (Jan 2, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> A thousand million!


Hahahhaha


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Ooup, gotta go, just got a ping. Lol


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Have a read of this about ubers woes

http://pando.com/2015/01/12/ubers-c...ld-lock-it-out-of-nearly-half-the-worlds-gdp/


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Have been trying to work out reason behind these recent rate cuts, they almost look like a fire sale. But the aricle i posted previously adds to my trainwreck of thought

In sales from every 10 leads there are 3 potentials which on average end in 1 sale. Uber probably have some similar theory to realise there huge valuation. So they have a target number of rider app downloads which would narrow down to an optimal amount of regular riders. The same with drivers.

So since they are having huge issues in new markets such as europe and asia, they have to fall back on the US to make up some of the numbers.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> A thousand million!


Lets not give him too many ideas.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> A thousand million!


You


BlkGeep said:


> If they cut rates in half again we will have 4x the customers, I'm voting for another rate cut.


Your kidding right?


----------



## Scott Roe (Nov 6, 2014)

I suspect that Uber is cutting rates to the point that drivers quit. Once the drivers quit, there's less supply and increased demand. Then what happens, SURGE PRICING!! Any price cut is more than offset. As an added bonus, Uber gets more $$ per ride.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Scott Roe said:


> I suspect that Uber is cutting rates to the point that drivers quit. Once the drivers quit, there's less supply and increased demand. Then what happens, SURGE PRICING!! Any price cut is more than offset. As an added bonus, Uber gets more $$ per ride.


Dream On! Sorry, Uber On!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Scott Roe said:


> I suspect that Uber is cutting rates to the point that drivers quit.


This part is correct. Fuber is trying to determine how low they can go with rates AND at the same time hire enough new drivers to replace the ones that quit and still satisfy the demand from riders. Evidently Fuber needs to lower prices more because there are still UberX drivers out there at 75 cents a mile.

I wonder how many UberX drivers have actually considered how LOW the rates have to go before they actually stop driving? Do many of these drivers just wait until Thursday and if Raiser pays them more than they spent on fuel (regardless of how many miles they drove and how many hours) just figure "Hey....I'm still making money!"? Insanity.


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

:l


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Have a read of this about ubers woes
> 
> http://pando.com/2015/01/12/ubers-c...ld-lock-it-out-of-nearly-half-the-worlds-gdp/


So based upon the article what are the chances other companies, like Lyft for instance, could hold on tight and ride out the waves while waiting for Uber to eventually collapse in on themselves. Unless I did not understand the article Uber sounds like a big house of cards facing steep odds.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UrbanFisherman said:


> :l


Well said!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber has way too many drivers all in a mad rush like there is gold in this business. Efficient markets dictate to balance a supply demand imbalance by playing with the prices of goods. Just like the surge pricing. Too many drivers, rates go down. Too few, we have surge. Permanently too many drivers, cut rates until we have An equilibrium.


I did my part to help balance the supply/demand equation.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

unter ling said:


> That what he has stated in the press. Obviously this is a world wide number. But yes another million.


I believe it'll happen, but these aren't good paying jobs with benefits that people will want to hang on to until they retire or die. We know what these jobs are. It'll be a perpetual revolving door of people coming and going. Many of those that have other means will get a taste of it and promptly exit. Some of the financially desperate and mentally challenged will hang on as long as they can keep their car moving, and many will be scattered in between somewhere. Technically, they'll just be hiring for many of the same positions over and over, but increasing the number of drivers as much as they can. They obviously have no cap on the number of drivers, that I've ever heard of. I guess when all of their potential riders are out logged into Uber trying to make $0.18/hour, they'll figure out they have a problem.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Scott Roe said:


> I suspect that Uber is cutting rates to the point that drivers quit. Once the drivers quit, there's less supply and increased demand. Then what happens, SURGE PRICING!! Any price cut is more than offset. As an added bonus, Uber gets more $$ per ride.


I would think UBER is doing everything possible to avoid surge pricing. That was simply ,is simply a way to keep drivers on the hook. Surge pricing does them no good in the eyes of munincipalities who make the regulations. Or riders. Shoot they could even say there will be no more surges but we are upping our rates. (and will take some of that from Drivers)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> (and will take some of that from Drivers)


**** Fuber. I'm already paying 28%. Anymore XL rate cuts, safety fee increases, or commission increases and Fuber can stick this "Partnership" up their asses. Just sayin'....


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

Uber off man. Follow suit. Stick it to them. Organize


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have reduced ubering significantly. About 30% of what I used to do. Some areas started to suck big time. Areas where young entitled people live. It is not about tip or income, more about the disrespect and how inconsiderate they are. I am not taking their bull shit. Just tonight I had 2 cancellations - no show! How ****ing difficult it is for these idiots to correctly enter exactly where they are or text you the location not when you arrive at wrong place and wait 5 minutes but as soon as they make the request. I am tired of this bull shit. Uber has to do send a lot of education materials to each rider who got a cancellation from driver. For at least this cancellation subject they need to side with drivers and act.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

No offense to a lot of you guys.. most of you seem cool and all.. but a majority of you are such suckers.

You guys wake up.. post comments how much Uber sucks now and how you don't wanna do it anymore for .73 cents and how you're working at a loss now.. but literally hop right into your car and circle around your neighborhoods hoping for a ping.. parked up in parking lots praying Uber gives you the chance to have a fare. It's pretty sad. Again.. I'm not really trying to come off disrespectful but after circling around this forum and seeing some of the complaints and how people are making like $20 dollars for like hours and hours of work.. it's a joke. I understand some people are in economic situations where any bit of extra money will help them.. but wtf are you gaining out of .20 cents a mile? it's gonna be even worse when Uber places more drivers into the system too and they place in the next rate cuts.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> No offense to a lot of you guys.. most of you seem cool and all.. but a majority of you are such suckers.
> 
> You guys wake up.. post comments how much Uber sucks now and how you don't wanna do it anymore for .73 cents and how you're working at a loss now.. but literally hop right into your car and circle around your neighborhoods hoping for a ping.. parked up in parking lots praying Uber gives you the chance to have a fare. It's pretty sad. Again.. I'm not really trying to come off disrespectful but after circling around this forum and seeing some of the complaints and how people are making like $20 dollars for like hours and hours of work.. it's a joke. I understand some people are in economic situations where any bit of extra money will help them.. but wtf are you gaining out of .20 cents a mile? it's gonna be even worse when Uber places more drivers into the system too and they place in the next rate cuts.


I can't speak to the numbers, only myself, but I 'believe' quite a few of us have quite driving. Of course I imagine you're right, many complain, but keep driving when there's really not much sense in it. That's going by my local rates though. If someone is still (temporarily) scratching out a few bucks in whatever market they're in, I'd probably do it too. At $14 & $10 gross here, I wouldn't even consider it. I would panhandle on the street first I guess. At least I wouldn't be making some piece of shit wealthy while you lose your self respect. I expect you'll see things very different, very soon.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I can't speak to the numbers, only myself, but I 'believe' quite a few of us have quite driving. Of course I imagine you're right, many complain, but keep driving when there's really not much sense in it. That's going by my local rates though. If someone is still (temporarily) scratching out a few bucks in whatever market they're in, I'd probably do it too. At $14 & $10 gross here, I wouldn't even consider it. I would panhandle on the street first I guess. At least I wouldn't be making some piece of shit wealthy while you lose your self respect. I expect you'll see things very different, very soon.


It's nuts... people are seriously sitting in parking lots waiting to get a ping to maybe or maybe not get a trip to drive for .20 cents net..

Honestly at this point I think Uber purposely has articles that "bash" them with these huge price gouging fares just to give drivers hope they'll one day get that fare... and each driver goes out there thinking "today will be my day" and all the new drivers hopping on with the "I see all this news about huge fares.. it'll be different for me." Yea the article scares the customers temporarily but Uber has never advertised to the customers anyway.. they base all of their advertising around getting drivers.

I saw an article where someone drove to like Delaware or something for like a $5 dollar trip or something... can't find it but that shit is a joke.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> They probably have a hundred times the drivers they actually need and the head of their investment group decided this would be the best way to maximize profits. It's that simple.
> 
> Uber isn't so much of a company as it is an investment vehicle for the group.


Yes we keep forgetting that UBER'S strings are being pulled by one of the world's most charming, ethically challenged companies in the world.

Goldman Sachs - a collection of greater Capitalist Evil that the world has ever seen. And I'm a unhappy Capitalist having to share the same air as they breathe.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> It's nuts... people are seriously sitting in parking lots waiting to get a ping to maybe or maybe not get a trip to drive for .20 cents net..
> 
> Honestly at this point I think Uber purposely has articles that "bash" them with these huge price gouging fares just to give drivers hope they'll one day get that fare... and each driver goes out there thinking "today will be my day" and all the new drivers hopping on with the "I see all this news about huge fares.. it'll be different for me." Yea the article scares the customers temporarily but Uber has never advertised to the customers anyway.. they base all of their advertising around getting drivers.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

suewho said:


> Well, if you consider this, as soon as uber raise their rates to an acceptable level, (not saying they will but if they want to maintain the quality of the service, theyre going to have to), there will be another massive influx of drivers, over saturating the market even more.


They need to be regulated on how many drivers they can have online at one time.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They need to be regulated on how many drivers they can have online at one time.


They need to be regulated, period.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> "today will be my day"


Thats about it in a nut shell. Hoping for the 3 peanut nut shell.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They need to be regulated on how many drivers they can have online at one time.





DriverJ said:


> They need to be regulated, period.


For what? Your "partnerships" were built on illegal practices. I may sound like a dick but it's true. You guys joined a scheming company and now that you guys got screwed you want rules to be placed. The whole company was built on not following the rules and you guys all got tagged along and now got dropped like a bad habit for newer drivers who will work for less.


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> No offense to a lot of you guys.. most of you seem cool and all.. but a majority of you are such suckers.
> 
> You guys wake up.. post comments how much Uber sucks now and how you don't wanna do it anymore for .73 cents and how you're working at a loss now.. but literally hop right into your car and circle around your neighborhoods hoping for a ping.. parked up in parking lots praying Uber gives you the chance to have a fare. It's pretty sad. Again.. I'm not really trying to come off disrespectful but after circling around this forum and seeing some of the complaints and how people are making like $20 dollars for like hours and hours of work.. it's a joke. I understand some people are in economic situations where any bit of extra money will help them.. but wtf are you gaining out of .20 cents a mile? it's gonna be even worse when Uber places more drivers into the system too and they place in the next rate cuts.


The winter guarantees are what I believe to be keeping people grasping. Here in Atlanta they just did a mass hiring, which makes little sense to me. Winter is slow right? Isn't that the reason for the guarantee in the first place? so why flood the market with drivers when you have to complete a ride each hour in order to get the guarantee? Doesn't that place the odds against you? Or is that their strategy? How long will it take the newbies to figure it out? I admire the effort. I also wish them the best. But for those whom the system is failing, join the resistance. Uber off


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> For what? Your "partnerships" were built on illegal practices. I may sound like a dick but it's true. You guys joined a scheming company and now that you guys got screwed you want rules to be placed. The whole company was built on not following the rules and you guys all got tagged along and now got dropped like a bad habit for newer drivers who will work for less.


I don't work for them, but there's others that do, and people that take rides that need to be protected. If you can't see they need to be regulated, I can't convince you.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> I personally think Ubers plan is to be regulated and force cities to regulate them by dropping prices so low that eventually the drivers all go and flip out until the government is FORCED to regulate them and set prices. Anyone else?


Uber knows their days are numbered. They are simply trying to keep cash flow alive so they can do a big IPO and cash out. After an IPO, those at the top will make a fortune and then the ship will sink faster than Enron, they know this and don't care. The obvious lack of any sort of management skills wont allow this company to survive. The issue is getting the IPO, and that is becoming more of a hurdle for them. The lawsuits and government scrutiny is beginning to take its' toll. These recent rate cuts could actually be the kiss of death for them if it causes enough media backlash. Drivers need to unite and get some press. Bad press is Ubers' Achilles heel. So I disagree with your hypothesis. I don't believe Uber wants the government to pay any attention to them. The more government scrutiny, the more their deceptive practices come to light which will eliminate any hope for an IPO. But what do I know? I'm just an Uber driver....or should I say ex-Uber driver.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> For what? Your "partnerships" were built on illegal practices. I may sound like a dick but it's true. You guys joined a scheming company and now that you guys got screwed you want rules to be placed. The whole company was built on not following the rules and you guys all got tagged along and now got dropped like a bad habit for newer drivers who will work for less.


For your information dick, I wanted regulations from the start. I can't believe any city would allow them to go this long endangering everyone and everything. Also, I dropped Uber! Get your facts right if you're gonna post.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> For your information dick, I wanted regulations from the start. I can't believe any city would allow them to go this long endangering everyone and everything. Also, I dropped Uber! Get your facts right if you're gonna post.


You want regulations? Be a cab driver.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> You want regulations? Be a cab driver.


I'm a licensed chauffeur and the lack of regulation on uberX is putting a strain on transportation professionals period. That's why they're regulations so that everyone plays fair in the same playground. If uber isn't regulated they can kill a lot of legit companies by gypsy pricing everyone out of business. Limos have to have a set price so that way we don't infringe on metered company's. We can't go around charging whatever we want just to eliminate competition it's illegal. The bigger pockets will always win. Uber will not regulate itself or cap it's driver base.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm a licensed chauffeur and the lack of regulation on uberX is putting a strain on transportation professionals period. That's why they're regulations so that everyone plays fair in the same playground. If uber isn't regulated they can kill a lot of legit companies by gypsy pricing everyone out of business. Limos have to have a set price so that way we don't infringe on metered company's. We can't go around charging whatever we want just to eliminate competition it's illegal. The bigger pockets will always win. Uber will not regulate itself or cap it's driver base.


Exactly, Uber had their plan going into it. Personally, I believe they blew it big-time. Had they setup a legitimate business built on solid ground, then they would have had more than probably what is going to amount to a huge inflated bubble, waiting to explode after they go public, if they even make it that far. I never dreamed nearly everyone would just turn a blind eye and let them do whatever the hell they wanted. I've talked to several different cops in my town, and not a single one of them had ever even heard of Uber, and they've been here since May of 2014! I guess I might just hang out a shingle tomorrow and be an M.D., I don't guess anyone would care. You're also right, the deep pockets will always win, but I guess everyone knows that, some things never change. I expected, and wanted some regulations to the Uber crap ASAP. At least that would have probably at least made it a job worth doing, but realistically, it would probably have never been a lot better than being a cab driver. It isn't brain surgery. Of course, with the huge dissatisfaction with the cab service and drivers here, Uber could have easily charged a similar rate and been fine, with no worries about competition from the cab industry. Hell, they could have even let the drivers earn enough to live on! That's just here, I can't speak for cabs in other cities mind you. Like yourself, I'm a professional driver, not just a guy with a car. Although I knew my Class A CDL would never be necessary for UberX, I always keep my DOT physical current too, my license perfectly clean, can always pass a drug screen, and I knew I could immediately get anything additional that may ever be required to meet any regulations. UberX, although I started putting in full-time hours, was never going to be a sole income for me. If I was going to do only that, I could have jumped back in a cab. I really liked the idea of being in my own vehicle and being able to login and work when I wanted. Even though UberX would have never been a true premium car service, with the overwhelming satisfaction of the riders, and the guaranteed market dominance, UberX good have been a great thing for Kalanick, the investors, riders, and yes, even the drivers. Instead, it's what we have now. I also wasn't thinking they'd actually expect me to fund it all. Greed is an ugly thing.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> This part is correct. Fuber is trying to determine how low they can go with rates AND at the same time hire enough new drivers to replace the ones that quit and still satisfy the demand from riders. Evidently Fuber needs to lower prices more because there are still UberX drivers out there at 75 cents a mile.
> 
> I wonder how many UberX drivers have actually considered how LOW the rates have to go before they actually stop driving? Do many of these drivers just wait until Thursday and if Raiser pays them more than they spent on fuel (regardless of how many miles they drove and how many hours) just figure "Hey....I'm still making money!"? Insanity.


Yes, I am convinced that there are drivers out there who would work for free. And there are probably plenty of other drivers who believe we shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Yes, I am convinced that there are drivers out there who would work for free. And there are probably plenty of other drivers who believe we shouldn't be complaining.


Yes - even some that are complaining that we're complaining.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm a licensed chauffeur and the lack of regulation on uberX is putting a strain on transportation professionals period. That's why they're regulations so that everyone plays fair in the same playground. If uber isn't regulated they can kill a lot of legit companies by gypsy pricing everyone out of business. Limos have to have a set price so that way we don't infringe on metered company's. We can't go around charging whatever we want just to eliminate competition it's illegal. The bigger pockets will always win. Uber will not regulate itself or cap it's driver base.





DriverJ said:


> Exactly, Uber had their plan going into it. Personally, I believe they blew it big-time. Had they setup a legitimate business built on solid ground, then they would have had more than probably what is going to amount to a huge inflated bubble, waiting to explode after they go public, if they even make it that far. I never dreamed nearly everyone would just turn a blind eye and let them do whatever the hell they wanted. I've talked to several different cops in my town, and not a single one of them had ever even heard of Uber, and they've been here since May of 2014! I guess I might just hang out a shingle tomorrow and be an M.D., I don't guess anyone would care. You're also right, the deep pockets will always win, but I guess everyone knows that, some things never change. I expected, and wanted some regulations to the Uber crap ASAP. At least that would have probably at least made it a job worth doing, but realistically, it would probably have never been a lot better than being a cab driver. It isn't brain surgery. Of course, with the huge dissatisfaction with the cab service and drivers here, Uber could have easily charged a similar rate and been fine, with no worries about competition from the cab industry. Hell, they could have even let the drivers earn enough to live on! That's just here, I can't speak for cabs in other cities mind you. Like yourself, I'm a professional driver, not just a guy with a car. Although I knew my Class A CDL would never be necessary for UberX, I always keep my DOT physical current too, my license perfectly clean, can always pass a drug screen, and I knew I could immediately get anything additional that may ever be required to meet any regulations. UberX, although I started putting in full-time hours, was never going to be a sole income for me. If I was going to do only that, I could have jumped back in a cab. I really liked the idea of being in my own vehicle and being able to login and work when I wanted. Even though UberX would have never been a true premium car service, with the overwhelming satisfaction of the riders, and the guaranteed market dominance, UberX good have been a great thing for Kalanick, the investors, riders, and yes, even the drivers. Instead, it's what we have now. I also wasn't thinking they'd actually expect me to fund it all. Greed is an ugly thing.


Not gonna even bother responding to all of that because it's too much but here

You are a licensed driver? But drive for UberX? So what you're saying is you're driving against your own interest?

UberJ.. You say you want regulations but had no problems when Uber was and probably still is illegal in your city? It was great when you had those huge fares but once that income dropped now you want regulations? Tell that to your local government you probably went against and did illegal pick ups.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They need to be regulated on how many drivers they can have online at one time.


Hmmmm, sounds like the taxi medallion system...


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

But you guys are right.. NOW Uber needs to be regulated and the amount of drivers should be controlled. You know what that is? The ****ing taxi industry.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

observer said:


> Hmmmm, sounds like the taxi medallion system...


Literally took the words out of my mouth 5 seconds before my post. Thank you. Everyone thought shit was sweet and "Uber on!" And "Uber bro!" Until now shit has hit the fan.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Literally took the words out of my mouth 5 seconds before my post. Thank you. Everyone thought shit was sweet and "Uber on!" And "Uber bro!" Until now shit has hit the fan.


That one was just too easy to pass up


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

observer said:


> That one was just too easy to pass up


Then people will complain they can't ever log in because there's too many drivers still.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Not gonna even bother responding to all of that because it's too much but here
> 
> You are a licensed driver? But drive for UberX? So what you're saying is you're driving against your own interest?
> 
> UberJ.. You say you want regulations but had no problems when Uber was and probably still is illegal in your city? It was great when you had those huge fares but once that income dropped now you want regulations? Tell that to your local government you probably went against and did illegal pick ups.


If you don't read something, why would you respond? I wasn't going against my own interests. I've been primarily a truck driver, but I've driven a cab too.
Uber doesn't have UberSemi, or UberDumpTruck, yet. Although, they should start an Uber dump and charge the drivers to dispose of their cars there.
I, as well as most people, knew Uber was poised to take a huge portion of the cab business, thanks to the cab drivers mainly. I saw what I thought would be an opportunity. I doubt anyone knew it would turn out this bad though. Why would I not go from driving a cab, when most likely the business when be nearly destroyed, and try to change with the times? Going against my interest? I was hoping to preserve my interest.

What huge fares? Are you even a driver? Do you know what Uber is. Are you old enough to drive? Maybe you're someone that fantasizes about being a cab driver as soon as you get your license back? Wait, I'll bet your already a cab driver that is pissed-off at everything Uber because you, and many of your fellow cab drivers, that weren't worth a ****, and didn't value what you had, lost most of your business to the first new option that came along - UBER! Am I getting warm?

It's really a shame that so many good, responsible cab drivers have been affected by the piece of crap Uber is, but, when evidently the bad outnumber the good in the industry, people would have started accepting rides from burros to avoid getting in a cab. Weird how people don't like being in a car with a rude, often smelly piece of shit that is gonna rip them off if given half a chance - huh?

Again, READ BEFORE YOU POST - I've wanted regulations from day one! Anyone would know it couldn't work without some form of regulation. You would get 'Uber.' I would also contend that the quality cab drivers would have still had plenty of work, but the turds would have went to the bottom where they belong. Do you sink or float?

P.S. - It's DriverJ - again, read before you post.

Now hurry, turn the computer off, and go to sleep. Like your mom told you, you get cranky when you stay up this late.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> No offense to a lot of you guys.. but after circling around this forum....it's gonna be even worse when Uber places more drivers into the system too and they place in the next rate cuts.


Sound like you need to circle around the forum some more. Rate cuts and more drivers is all that uber does. What happens when? ...It's been standard procedure from the git-go. Rinse and repeat. Drivers are expendable. Promises, guarantees and payouts (not to mention rules and regulations) are negotiable. Uber steamrolls everybody, ..drivers, city regulations, obligations. Where have you been? Guess you haven't factored that into your conclusions.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> But you guys are right.. NOW Uber needs to be regulated and the amount of drivers should be controlled. You know what that is? The ****ing taxi industry.


Nope, unfortunately the taxi industry has a horrible reputation, in general. The things I heard consistently while driving Uber, were complaints of cabs (smelly, dirty), cab drivers (poor hygiene, couldn't communicate, and dishonesty), and the high price of cabs. That's on the taxi industry. You made it too easy for Uber. I had countless people tell me that they would pay MORE to ride in an Uber, just so they didn't have to ride in a cab.

If, no when, Uber gets regulated, unless it continues on it's downward spiral, UberX will be the taxi industry, but done right. Conditional on what regulations are enacted of course. I believe if the drivers can actually earn a living doing it, then the generally much higher standards (over cabs) will be maintained.

I don't have a dog in the fight anymore, so I don't necessarily have a vested interest in the Uber insanity, other than from the standpoint we should all be concerned with what is being allowed to go on here, and to tell you truth, I'd love to see Uber fail at this point. The genie is out of the bottle at this point though. People know that they don't have to put up with shitty, overpriced service, not even from the (once monopoly) taxi industry.

They had it all, but chose to throw it away. That's not on Uber.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> If you don't read something, why would you respond? I wasn't going against my own interests. I've been primarily a truck driver, but I've driven a cab too.
> Uber doesn't have UberSemi, or UberDumpTruck, yet. Although, they should start an Uber dump and charge the drivers to dispose of their cars there.
> I, as well as most people, knew Uber was poised to take a huge portion of the cab business, thanks to the cab drivers mainly. I saw what I thought would be an opportunity. I doubt anyone knew it would turn out this bad though. Why would I not go from driving a cab, when most likely the business when be nearly destroyed, and try to change with the times? Going against my interest? I was hoping to preserve my interest.
> 
> ...


Lol..

Ok.. first off let's get this going...

1. When I mentioned going against your own interests I was directly speaking to UberPrince or whatever his name is.. which is why he was quoted and I wrote to him and you separately..

2. Let me stick another lol in there...LOL.. Uber has not affected my business. Where are you located again? doesntmatterville, NoWhere?

Dude I've been driving a cab in NYC long enough to tell you that you can't hang with the beasts out here. I don't care how old you are, how young you are, what you think you know about the taxi business. You whipping around a car in your small town doesn't mean anything.

Has Uber affected other taxi businesses out in these small cities? yea sure.. good for them. The only people affected by Uber has been the fleets run by the medallion owners who need drivers.. and their business is down what? 10%? 15%? the small fleets are actually the ones that'll be screwed. Our incomes haven't changed. People will always hail first in NYC no matter what the condition and if not possible THEN call an Uber. Dude what the hell do you know about the taxi industry? what you think because you used your car like a ****** bag and got used and abused by the almighty Uber that you're some know it all now?

You sat there and said "hey I'm going to take advantage of Ubers lawlessness" just like everyone else and decided to drive for Uber... and now... that Uber has more drivers and people on this forum are literally making pennies.... pennies.. now these rules and regulations should be pushed right?

Why did you join even when you knew there were no regulations to it? why? because you sat there and said "hey this is some easy cash! it's so fun!" but now that the money isn't there and Uber only cares for itself you're upset.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

josolo said:


> Sound like you need to circle around the forum some more. Rate cuts and more drivers is all that uber does. What happens when? ...It's been standard procedure from the git-go. Rinse and repeat. Drivers are expendable. Promises, guarantees and payouts (not to mention rules and regulations) are negotiable. Uber steamrolls everybody, ..drivers, city regulations, obligations. Where have you been? Guess you haven't factored that into your conclusions.


Lol what?



DriverJ said:


> Nope, unfortunately the taxi industry has a horrible reputation, in general. The things I heard consistently while driving Uber, were complaints of cabs (smelly, dirty), cab drivers (poor hygiene, couldn't communicate, and dishonesty), and the high price of cabs. That's on the taxi industry. You made it too easy for Uber. I had countless people tell me that they would pay MORE to ride in an Uber, just so they didn't have to ride in a cab.
> 
> If, no when, Uber gets regulated, unless it continues on it's downward spiral, UberX will be the taxi industry, but done right. Conditional on what regulations are enacted of course. I believe if the drivers can actually earn a living doing it, then the generally much higher standards (over cabs) will be maintained.
> 
> ...


Lol dude where are you from? NYC makes a huge portion of their budget from the yellow taxi industry. Seriously what is it with this guy? Sit there and see it like this.. for example.. the MTA makes .50 cents off every single NYC yellow/green taxi ride. There is about an average of 500+ thousand taxi trips a day done on average.. the MTA makes about 250k off the taxi industry in NYC... daily. De Blasio(our current mayor) had budgeted selling 1,600 medallions to bring the city over $1.8 billion dollars.. and that's not even considering the 50k the city gets per medallion transaction and the government capital gains taxes.

Your small town taxi business is a small fish in this situation.. they may die out.. fine.. there has to be casualties in war ya know? the NYC yellow taxi medallion will never die. Understand that.

Bloomberg admitted to using yellow medallion sales to balance his budget in NYC. Which is why the medallion went for so much.... smart businessman I got to give it to him for selling the medallion at so high to make money for NYC and then once out of office then hopping on the Uber/Lyft bandwagon and investing in them to get in on that IPO. Why do you think so many people from NYC are running Lyft/Uber now?

EDIT: Go to anywhere you want.... literally anywhere.. and ask anyone where the most efficient taxi business is.. but you're right.. a NYC taxi driver can't hold a candle to a driver from.. what I gathered from your page.. Kentucky is it?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Lol..
> 
> Ok.. first off let's get this going...
> 
> ...


A bitter, poor, rage-filled cab driver, imagine that. Stereotype much? Honestly, only imagining your life/situation, and judging from your attitude, I bet I'm real close, but I guess I can (somewhat) understand being pissed too. You need to learn about meditation, and I'm not being a smartass here. It will change your life. You'll learn to calm your mind, as well as control your thoughts. You won't continue to go through life pissed at the world. You're not some victim that got screwed by Uber, some unknown deity, or life itself. You didn't get dealt a bad hand. Your thoughts make your world. Why do you chose to live in a dirty, angry, ugly existence?

I'll say this one more time, for I guess at least the third time. I wanted regulations for Uber from day one. I realize you're having a difficult time, but I can't waste my time saying it again.

You're a cab driver, yet this is 'UberPeople.net.' Obviously, there are a lot of cab drivers, as well as former cab drivers here, and all seem to be regular guys just trying to make a living driving a cab, driving Uber, or doing both. I believe most here don't care much for Uber, and I actually enjoy reading the amusing posts, getting the latest news, and yes, taking shots at Uber, often. You, however, seem to be enraged by Uber. You say it hasn't affected your business, but why would you seek out an Uber forum to come and express you anger? Why would you let them get to you on that personal level? I probably have more negative posts about Uber on here than anyone. I don't like seeing people suffer at the hands of any tyrant, whether it's Saddam Hussein, or Uber, but I don't let Uber decide if I'm happy or if I go through life angry.

I'll do you a favor. I won't respond to your next high-stress post, and that will lessen, only slightly mind you, your intense Uber anxiety. Obviously, everyone is welcome here, but if Uber is causing that much anger and stress, I would stay away from anything that reminded me of Uber. If they're truly not affecting your business, which I hope is the case - out of sight, out of mind. In your world, at least, Uber won't exist.



Brooklyn said:


> you can't hang with the beasts out here.


Really? You see yourself as a beast? Is it like kill or be killed? Everyone is out to get me, but I'll get them first? You should try moving to the country. I bet you'd live (20) years longer, plus you'd discover happiness and relaxation. Also - *NO UBER!*


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> A bitter, poor, rage-filled cab driver, imagine that. Stereotype much? Honestly, only imagining your life/situation, and judging from your attitude, I bet I'm real close, but I guess I can (somewhat) understand being pissed too. You need to learn about meditation, and I'm not being a smartass here. It will change your life. You'll learn to calm your mind, as well as control your thoughts. You won't continue to go through life pissed at the world. You're not some victim that got screwed by Uber, some unknown deity, or life itself. You didn't get dealt a bad hand. Your thoughts make your world. Why do you chose to live in a dirty, angry, ugly existence?
> 
> I'll say this one more time, for I guess at least the third time. I wanted regulations for Uber from day one. I realize you're having a difficult time, but I can't waste my time saying it again.
> 
> ...


Lol just like you I find interest in what people talk about.. It's interesting to read what people have to say about this industry. I'm on a few other forums too.. I didn't think I NEEDED to be a part of it. And according to you Uber will rule the world so I should learn as much about master Travy as possible so he can bless me with the 20 cents he blesses you with. Can't a playa learn? Uber/taxi is not the be all end all. But it's cool man.. You did a few rides as an Uber driver and feel you know this industry pretty well. Good for you. Go ahead and try to spin it as if I'm some grumpy dude and try to get off the subject which you picked at as if you knew a rats ass about the taxi industry. Believe me when I tell you and I'm sure a few other cab drivers from NYC can tell you that our incomes haven't changed. Next time you decide to question an actual driver that really knows this industry pretty well you should you should actually learn it before you start speaking. But you go back in your car... Start that summabitch up.. Get the driving and pick up your 20 cent fares. Uber on bruh!

And after all this... Sorry to anyone else from Kentucky and etc.. Didn't mean to knock your places cities and states but dude really needed to understand shit works differently in different areas. Anywho I'm out also. Done speaking to you.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Then people will complain they can't ever log in because there's too many drivers still.


And they wI'll base who's online on the ridiculous star system. That should never happen.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Not gonna even bother responding to all of that because it's too much but here
> 
> You are a licensed driver? But drive for UberX? So what you're saying is you're driving against your own interest?
> 
> UberJ.. You say you want regulations but had no problems when Uber was and probably still is illegal in your city? It was great when you had those huge fares but once that income dropped now you want regulations? Tell that to your local government you probably went against and did illegal pick ups.


I drive uber suv. I drive uber x because I have a total electirc car and don't have oil changes and gas expense. I drive it when black is slow. I don't drive my black car for x. I wouldn't drive a regular gas car for x.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber has way too many drivers all in a mad rush like there is gold in this business. Efficient markets dictate to balance a supply demand imbalance by playing with the prices of goods. Just like the surge pricing. Too many drivers, rates go down. Too few, we have surge. Permanently too many drivers, cut rates until we have An equilibrium.


You're a wise man.. that's why I like to read your posts..
"equilibrium" I didn't even know this word exists.. lol..

Uber is still like a little baby playing with a nice toy that has many buttons and switches and sliders and lights on it..
oh oh oh.. let me see what happens if I push this button.. Oh cool uh uh uh.. what happens if I move the slider all the way to the left..
ohhhh...

In fact they don't care how much we make, and being regulated is not what they want.
*"The more drivers I have, the less missed requests will happen, the more profit I will have.."*

THAT'S what they believe.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I drive uber suv. I drive uber x because I have a total electirc car and don't have oil changes and gas expense. I drive it when black is slow. I don't drive my black car for x. I wouldn't drive a regular gas car for x.


Were you a chaffeur before Uber?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Were you a chaffeur before Uber?


I was trying to become one and during that process i found out about uber. Uber dominates so much of the market that its almost like your forced to drive on their network. I'm still networking but uber helps. It's just severely saturated with drivers. All the people I transport to airport tell me they cancelled all their contracts with drivers/livery companies and exclusively take uber.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I was trying to become one and during that process i found out about uber. Uber dominates so much of the market that its almost like your forced to drive on their network. I'm still networking but uber helps. It's just severely saturated with drivers. All the people I transport to airport tell me they cancelled all their contracts with drivers/livery companies and exclusively take uber.


So you decided like I said to go against your own interest and screw the industry in your city and now complaining they should regulate it? And basically implement a medallion system.. The same system that Uber has been against from the get go...


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> So you decided like I said to go against your own interest and screw the industry in your city and now complaining they should regulate it? And basically implement a medallion system.. The same system that Uber has been against from the get go...


I said cap it not saturate it. I don't think they need more drivers is all I'm saying. Self regulation is not a bad thing. How am I going against my own industry lol?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I said cap it not saturate it. I don't think they need more drivers is all I'm saying. Self regulation is not a bad thing. How am I going against my own industry lol?


Capping it would exactly resemble the taxi medallion system... something Uber has been out to destroy.

You spoke about becoming a legit chauffeur and then gave up and said "**** it I'll just do it the illegal way.. it's easier" or whatever your reason was.. you went ahead and "partnered" with an illegal business when you could have done it all legally... but you helped give Uber life along with everyone else and in your city to destroy all the small chauffeur businesses in your area.

Think of it like this.. say you were planning on opening a small store in your city.. then Walmart came in illegally with no permits plopped up and just started running shit.. would it be smarter for you to fight against it or to say "**** it let's Walmart on!" and shop there, and even work there for minimum wage.. all the while it shuts down all the near by businesses around you and hires everyone for minimum wage also......

all this while you could have opened your own business(chauffeur) and made more.

Atleast that's the way I'm seeing it.. but that just may be me.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Capping it would exactly resemble the taxi medallion system... something Uber has been out to destroy.
> 
> You spoke about becoming a legit chauffeur and then gave up and said "**** it I'll just do it the illegal way.. it's easier" or whatever your reason was.. you went ahead and "partnered" with an illegal business when you could have done it all legally... but you helped give Uber life along with everyone else and in your city to destroy all the small chauffeur businesses in your area.
> 
> ...


Lol dude I am a licensed chauffeur uber suv is limo carriers. I use uber for supplemental purposes. I use uber x to pay for my car electric charges lol nothing more. I say cap uber x, first and foremost it's not legal secondly to many thirsty drivers on road make more hazardous conditions. I would never drive a real gas vehicle for uberX, If you do I feel for you in about a month or so when you take you car in for that tune up and have to give up all your hard earned earned cash for that unexpected debt you did not plan for. Uber suv I make 100'dollars in 1 hour hahahahah I don't really care about uber x I wish they get rid of that silly platform.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Capping it would exactly resemble the taxi medallion system... something Uber has been out to destroy.
> 
> You spoke about becoming a legit chauffeur and then gave up and said "**** it I'll just do it the illegal way.. it's easier" or whatever your reason was.. you went ahead and "partnered" with an illegal business when you could have done it all legally... but you helped give Uber life along with everyone else and in your city to destroy all the small chauffeur businesses in your area.
> 
> ...


By they way uber when first launched was a great partner for licensed limo carriers. Then they added uber x to combat lyft. Lyft systematically created there own demon and are now about to bankrupt themselves for it.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol dude I am a licensed chauffeur uber suv is limo carriers. I use uber for supplemental purposes. I use uber x to pay for my car electric charges lol nothing more. I say cap uber x, first and foremost it's not legal secondly to many thirsty drivers on road make more hazardous conditions. I would never drive a real gas vehicle for uberX, If you do I feel for you in about a month or so when you take you car in for that tune up and have to give up all your hard earned earned cash for that unexpected debt you did not plan for. Uber suv I make 100'dollars in 1 hour hahahahah I don't really care about uber x I wish they get rid of that silly platform.


Be that is it may.. you'll see when drivers begin thinking "too many UberX drivers.. it's time to up my game to UberSUV to get the real fares" and people begin hopping onto that platform too. You may not think so but believe me it'll happen. Especially when all the current drivers for other car services(if affected in your area) go out of business and end up driving for that same platform too.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Be that is it may.. you'll see when drivers begin thinking "too many UberX drivers.. it's time to up my game to UberSUV to get the real fares" and people begin hopping onto that platform too. You may not think so but believe me it'll happen. Especially when all the current drivers for other car services(if affected in your area) go out of business and end up driving for that same platform too.


That's fine I have bigger things on my agenda that I'm using uber for and hope that happens lol all those drivers will need to get permitted through a company hopefully mine and I will make money on their backs like uber is on us ( for now)


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I see uber as an opportunity for me to create new and develop. Everyone else using uber to make a living as a full time driver is silly indeed. If you can't take ubers platform and grow past it then you will need to accept your own demise when it comes and don't blame uber. I'm complaining about uber driver saturation. I don't care about rates (for now don't effect me) and I don't care about tips. Less drivers benefit me (uber black platform) a dismantled uber x will benefit me as well. even more! perhaps?I can't see how these crazies are driving for 70-90 cents a mile and I think uber can't either. How low can it go? We all like to know.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> That's fine I have bigger things on my agenda that I'm using uber for and hope that happens lol all those drivers will need to get permitted through a company hopefully mine and I will make money on their backs like uber is on us ( for now)


Or Uber says "**** you" and opens their own base and licenses their own drivers.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Or Uber says "**** you" and opens their own base and licenses their own drivers.


Well we don't want to talk about hypotheticals that uber has not done yet and if they do I'm licensed in my state and will still operate where uber doesn't in suburban areas and outskirts. I have other revenue streams. like I said I don't limit myself. I see you keep back pedaling to try and find a angle against me to serve some ideological agenda you have. I made money before uber I make money with uber and I will make money after uber. Uber is a source of income for now and when that well dries up I would be on to my next venture.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Or Uber says "**** you" and opens their own base and licenses their own drivers.


Btw that will never happen. To much liability does not go with their company motto and just won't happen lol


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Well we don't want to talk about hypotheticals that uber has not done yet and if they do I'm licensed in my state and will still operate where uber doesn't in suburban areas and outskirts. I have other revenue streams. like I said I don't limit myself. I see you keep back pedaling to try and find a angle against me to serve some ideological agenda you have. I made money before uber I make money with uber and I will make money after uber. Uber is a source of income for now and when that well dries up I would be on to my next venture.


Lol wtf are you talking about... Dude I don't care for you other income streams. I'm glad Uber didn't suck the complete life out of you and destroy you. What I'm speaking about is specifically joining Uber and killing the taxi industry in your area. What it actually sounds like is you're a bit defensive and trying to cover it up by showing that you make money in other ways. Dude I don't care what the hell else you do wtf lol.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Lol wtf are you talking about... Dude I don't care for you other income streams. I'm glad Uber didn't suck the complete life out of you and destroy you. What I'm speaking about is specifically joining Uber and killing the taxi industry in your area. What it actually sounds like is you're a bit defensive and trying to cover it up by showing that you make money in other ways. Dude I don't care what the hell else you do wtf lol.


Okay good. This covo is not productive and it seems I have lost your point. So Uber on sir.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> I personally think Ubers plan is to be regulated and force cities to regulate them by dropping prices so low that eventually the drivers all go and flip out until the government is FORCED to regulate them and set prices. Anyone else?


Not sure it's Uber or Lytf plans for that. But here a news feed on Force regulating. Go Orlando, FL!

http://m.wesh.com/news/uber-lyft-not-happy-with-orlando-city-councils-new-regulations/30260784

And here's credit to the thread by @Bob Reynolds, that got me researching for facts. Thanks @Bob Reynolds



Bob Reynolds said:


> *The new rules requiring a minimum of $2.40 a mile begin in Orlando on February 1st, 2015 and Uber appears to be completely ignoring the new rules and has actually lowered the minimum per mile charge since the rules were passed in good faith by the City Council.
> 
> Uber has not made any indication, with its drivers, that it intends to comply with the new rules. Uber has not communicated with any of its drivers regarding the application process for obtaining the proper permits for driving in the City Orlando nor provided any guidance in this matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Not sure it's Uber or Lytf plans for that. But here a news feed on Force regulating. Go Orlando, FL!
> 
> http://m.wesh.com/news/uber-lyft-not-happy-with-orlando-city-councils-new-regulations/30260784
> 
> And here's credit to the thread by @Bob Reynolds, that got me researching for facts. Thanks @Bob Reynolds


So it went down exactly as I predicted so far..

Before the cities were worried about how to kick Uber out and now with drivers complaining they're just saying screw it and regulating all of them. I think Uber is pretending to be hurt by this and is actually happy. Instead of wasting money trying to bribe officials to let them in they just lowered fares until the city came in to "protect" the citizens.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> So it went down exactly as I predicted so far..
> 
> Before the cities were worried about how to kick Uber out and now with drivers complaining they're just saying screw it and regulating all of them. I think Uber is pretending to be hurt by this and is actually happy. Instead of wasting money trying to bribe officials to let them in they just lowered fares until the city came in to "protect" the citizens.


It seems to be great news, but my concern is that the broke or cheap a$$ riders will stop using the services, if the rates go back to normal, I'm all for getting rid of those none tipping low life, but will there be enough demand to support the shit load of drivers Uber has hired. I hope some drivers have enough money saved to get through, well until the ones who didn't have no choice but to quit because they can't afford the investment to hang in there. After the increase, if it happens, my prediction is that the companies will have no choice but to limit the number of UberX drives ( like they do for Uber Black ) for each market and start creaking down on drivers with bad ratings. Here in LA you have to be above a 4.7 is what I understood, I could be wrong.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Their plan might be to destroy the taxi companies and then when competition is eliminated raise prices, raise Uber commissions, and enjoy the $50 billion near-monopoly worldwide.

I agree that right now the only one being hurt by the low rates are the drivers. They will continue as long as they still make money and as long as drivers will still drive at those rates.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Another reason could be that with lower rates drivers have to do more hours to make the same money.

My brother years ago after doing all the courses required by the motor industry to be a car salesman couldnt get a job, plenty of interviews though. He asked a dealer principle why, the dealer principle said, you dont owe any thing, you dont have enough debt. People with high debt are hungry to make money, and will do all they can to get the sale.

Cut rates, make drivers hungry for money, they put in more hours.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> None of us know how many drivers either quit or are tossed off the application each month. It is possible that Fuber NEEDS to continuously run driver advertisements.


POST # 22 / FORMERYELLOWDRIVER: ♤♡♢♧

Can' t you see that #TK'noid is on a hubris
propelled rocketsled to becoming:
# THE MOST HATED (NOT QUITE)
BILLIONAIRE IN AMERICA


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> None of us know how many drivers either quit or are tossed off the application each month. It is possible that Fuber NEEDS to continuously run driver advertisements.


POST # 22/@FormerYellowDriver: Just
some Congratulations
to share via the 1st Annual UPNF
Approval Ratings List:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Number 28 of 19,000 Members is being
in the Top Sixth of 1% of ALL UPNF.
Take a Bow, Victory Lap etc!
Please come back and Post.
You're STILL a Ranked Notable,
but Unlisted due to Inactivity.
Put that Likeability to Good Use!

Bison Admires.
Bison can Dream.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Uber and Lyft never followed suit with the Orlando charges. You can still get an Uber in downtown Orlando for 75 cents a mile


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> I personally think Ubers plan is to be regulated and force cities to regulate them by dropping prices so low that eventually the drivers all go and flip out until the government is FORCED to regulate them and set prices. Anyone else?


That makes no sense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Lets not give him too many ideas.


Hasn't he already stated he wants "every car to be an uber."?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> No offense to a lot of you guys.. most of you seem cool and all.. but a majority of you are such suckers.
> 
> You guys wake up.. post comments how much Uber sucks now and how you don't wanna do it anymore for .73 cents and how you're working at a loss now.. but literally hop right into your car and circle around your neighborhoods hoping for a ping.. parked up in parking lots praying Uber gives you the chance to have a fare. It's pretty sad. Again.. I'm not really trying to come off disrespectful but after circling around this forum and seeing some of the complaints and how people are making like $20 dollars for like hours and hours of work.. it's a joke. I understand some people are in economic situations where any bit of extra money will help them.. but wtf are you gaining out of .20 cents a mile? it's gonna be even worse when Uber places more drivers into the system too and they place in the next rate cuts.


Well I was going to post screenshots showing the last day I worked was Dec 13th but Uber's servers seem to be down. Love this "tech" company.

I think many of us have cut back but stay activated by doing minimal trips or only driving during good surges and are hoping at some point things will change.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> For what? Your "partnerships" were built on illegal practices. I may sound like a dick but it's true. You guys joined a scheming company and now that you guys got screwed you want rules to be placed. The whole company was built on not following the rules and you guys all got tagged along and now got dropped like a bad habit for newer drivers who will work for less.


When I started with uber it was already legal where I am. It needs a lot MORE regulation but I never drove illegally.

Many drivers were probably unaware it was even illegal where they were when they started. Uber tells you nothing and there is no IQ or knowledge test to pass in order to sign up.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> That makes no sense.


Explain?


----------

